
Why computers have two zeros: +0 and -0 - ColinWright
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/06/15/why-computers-have-signed-zero/
======
matmann2001
This article doesn't really explain why computers have two zeros. It just
talks about their existence and usage.

Does the ACTUAL reason have anything to do with 2's comp?

